# Your most frequent mistype and your explanation for that



## knitsix (Jun 21, 2018)

I frequently mistype as an ISTJ. 

The reason is that my Fe used to be very underdeveloped which is why I relied on Ti for a long time. This made me very cold and detached at times and heavily focused on logic. 
My Fe has improved significantly during the last year but some of my values (relying on logic and that you should always keep learning and do something productive) stayed with me. 

What is your story?


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I type both ESFJ and ISFJ. ESFJ because I'm also a type 2 and when I'm unhealthy my Fe can override everything trying to keep everyone happy. I've been able to get over this people-pleasing insecurity and develop my Ti so I do mostly type as an ISFJ now.

INFJ for when people don't understand Si or I don't match their stereotypes of ISFJs and they couldn't possibly get along with an ISFJ/sensor so I must therefore be an N


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

when I was young and depressed and insane I typed as (what I consider) my complete opposite... which is actually just the P/J flipped lol. what a mess. I even kind of acted like an INTJ and wanted to make lists of people to murder in their sleep. But anywhooo.... ahaha. My Si was being crushed, stability and comfort were constantly threatened. My dominant Ti/Ne was constantly questioned, as was its worth. Constantly criticised for having no Fe. I started feeling like a disembodied Ni, constantly being forced to be a Te Fi by a psychopathic ENTJ, because making schedules and going with your gut feeling is the only way to LIVE OF COURSE. holy balls... looking back on it, it's a wonder I didn't murder everybody. fewwwww..... wow. But that's what made me type as something so insane.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISFP and ISTJ were my most frequent mistypes in the past.

Once in a while I still think that I might be an ISFP. I am pretty sure that I have tert Ni and aux Se. When I am depressed I can appear like this type, although it might be an enneagram thing. However, I don't think that inferior Te is a great fit, and I actually don't relate to dominant Fi descriptions much either, valued Ti and Fe makes more sense to me.

I typed as ISTJ when I first got into MBTI because I straddle the line between the J and P dichotomies. As I learned more about functions, I learned that Ne is definitely one of my weakest, hence it made sense to me as inferior. Also, I think I have pretty good Si. I ended up deciding against this type because descriptions of valued Se/Ni resonate most with me.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> ISFP and ISTJ were my most frequent mistypes in the past.
> 
> Once in a while I still think that I might be an ISFP. I am pretty sure that I have tert Ni and aux Se. When I am depressed I can appear like this type, although it might be an enneagram thing. However, I don't think that inferior Te is a great fit, and I actually don't relate to dominant Fi descriptions much either, valued Ti and Fe makes more sense to me.
> 
> I typed as ISTJ when I first got into MBTI because I straddle the line between the J and P dichotomies. As I learned more about functions, I learned that Ne is definitely one of my weakest, hence it made sense to me as inferior. Also, I think I have pretty good Si. I ended up deciding against this type because descriptions of valued Se/Ni resonate most with me.


This makes sense. I think most people, when they start out, don't realise your inferior functions are things you can actually do but neglect. They also feel insecure about their inferiors and kind of put them on a pedestal. The Ti/Fe will usually say, WHAT?! I'm weak at caring about what others think? No way, I care so much about Fe that I must be a god damn ESFJ. But it's not really what you care about, it's what you actually do/use. The Si/Ni thing is quite baffling to me though lol. But yeah looking for what you're worst at the fill the inferior function slot often ends quite badly lol. When I type somebody as an ISTP now, I immediately look for their toys to confirm. ISTP always have toys to play with of some kind without fail lol.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't know. I test as NTJ a lot. But I dunno what actual people think.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

soop said:


> I don't know. I test as NTJ a lot. But I dunno what actual people think.


Do you mean that you can't tell what other people are thinking? That's an NTJ weakness that they think they're good at, it's the main thing that fucks with them. Or do you mean something else?


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

I thought I was an xNFP for years. Had emotions, hated math, questioned morality a lot. That combined with being conflict avoidant seemed to make a strong case for Fi. Though tests tended to peg me all over the place...ESTP, INFJ, ISFJ, INTJ, ENFP, etc. The wording often stumped me, and I'd spend 2 minutes thinking about what the meaning of a word or sentence was to the test makers, and situations were it applied before settling on certain answers.

One test in particular said ENFJ...because I wasn't an asshole I guess? The way it was worded, if you considered how your actions affected others at all, you're a feeler - and that's only slightly more extreme from how most MBTI tests seem to measure.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

knifey said:


> Do you mean that you can't tell what other people are thinking? That's an NTJ weakness that they think they're good at, it's the main thing that fucks with them. Or do you mean something else?


I am an ISTP who tests has an NTJ now while I am decently good at reading people thanks to having an Fe dom mom, I can't possibly look at someone and predict what mbti type they think I am, because that would be crazy.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

soop said:


> I am an ISTP who tests has an NTJ now while I am decently good at reading people thanks to having an Fe dom mom, I can't possibly look at someone and predict what mbti type they think I am, because that would be crazy.


oh... I never even thought anybody would consider wondering what other people would type them as. I don't think about what other people think... INTJ's are constantly wondering what people are thinking about them though lol. Why do you think you "type/test" as an xNTJ?

Anybody wondering what the difference is between Te and Ti should watch this




as if you just understand it a bit... they are not similar.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

knifey said:


> oh... I never even thought anybody would consider wondering what other people would type them as. I don't think about what other people think... INTJ's are constantly wondering what people are thinking about them though lol. Why do you think you "type/test" as an xNTJ?
> 
> Anybody wondering what the difference is between Te and Ti should watch this
> 
> ...


I score very high in Te and Ti they're usually my top two, however all 7 cognitive functions besides Fi are usually around the same with Ti and Te slightly higher. When observe my thought patterns its really apparent that I'm Ti dom, and actually I am annoyed to death by Te driven thought most of the time. Because my Fi is so low, I think how other people view me would be a good thing to know because it would in a way help make up for my own lack of introspection. Obviously though, since everyone is biased, I would need a rather large sample size. My thinking is, no one sees the complete picture, not you or anyone else, of who you really are.


----------



## Timelordvictorious (May 9, 2018)

Most frequent mistype: INTP

Reason: poor design of questionnaires, which determine E vs I based pretty much solely on how much you like to talk to people and go to parties. Poor self assessment of Fe due to questions not being phrased correctly. 

Second mistype (not frequent) but mostly in tests assessing cognitive functions: INFP

Reason: Over estimation of Fi due to a free interpretation of the concept of "values". Relating values to ideas per se instead of ideas subjected to an inner sense of right and wrong, confusing values with intuition or senseless "premonition".


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

soop said:


> I score very high in Te and Ti


tests are pretty bad at determining if you use Te. like it says in the video, Te goes on "who agrees the most" and not "what makes the most sense". They are not similar ways of thinking...


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Mistyped as INFP recently. Or is it a mistype? Maybe INTP is the mistype!?
I did so much reading on both types, but i still cant tell.


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

ISTJ. Because there are times where I don’t full embrace my Fe and rely too much on Si and Ti. Also, because I have good mathematical and logical intelligence and thinkers tend to be more gifted at that. In addition, cause I’m an Accounting Major and that’s more common with ISTJs than ISFJs. But reading the cognitive functions I don’t relate to Te at all. Also, INFP if I’m in a more creative or Ne mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

knifey said:


> Anybody wondering what the difference is between Te and Ti should watch this
> 
> as if you just understand it a bit... they are not similar.


Whatever is being talked here, there's always Jung's own description, which is most correct one to the date. Ti/Te are similar and are exactly the same in terms of thinking itself, the difference lies in where it is directed to judge, external data or your own state.


Edit:
Watched video, fails:
said that ISTJs are walking libraries - false
implied that Feeling functions aren't rational - false
said that majority matters more to extraversion, not individual issues - false
says that Thinking is more beliefs rather than true - questionable about what he judged himself in this case, but looks like false
Te = surround of smart people - false
Te must feel smart - false
Trump isn't ESTP for him - false, Trump has some real Fe, but isn't Fe dom or aux, ESTP is right, possibly ISTP

Conclusion - dude doesn't really know what he is talking about and certainly barely knows anything about Jungian typology.


----------



## Restless Thinker (Apr 23, 2018)

Most frequent mistype: INTJ

Explanation: Most likely my socionics being a very close race between LII and ILI (which just beats out LII by a hair or vice versa depending on the test). Something about the way I think is a bit of a hybrid between the two types, so it makes sense that I'll sometimes get mistyped as INTJ on certain tests: The questions and number therein make a big difference on what result I get, as one would expect. I suspect I turned out this way by necessity; probably a deep-seated desire to widen the range and depth of my cognitive abilities to compensate for areas in which I am more lacking.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Conclusion - dude doesn't really know what he is talking about and certainly barely knows anything about Jungian typology.


You say something is false, yet provide no examples of why. How do you expect anybody to respect your opinion when it's seemingly based on nothing?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

knifey said:


> You say something is false, yet provide no examples of why. How do you expect anybody to respect your opinion when it's seemingly based on nothing?


Read Jung and you will see how everything should be. Why should anyone believe random guy in the with no proof of where he is getting his knowledge from?

You may not answer that question and it's totally fine. The only thing you should is to read Jung. I would be basically rewriting that book to answer your question.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Read Jung and you will see how everything should be. Why should anyone believe random guy in the with no proof of where he is getting his knowledge from?
> 
> You may not answer that question and it's totally fine. The only thing you should is to read Jung. I would be basically rewriting that book to answer your question.


If you can't summarize something then you don't understand it. Why would I take reading recommendations from somebody who doesn't understand the book they're recommending? lol...


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Regarding Joseph.
This guy thinks that Ne is about knowing what people want and Ni is about knowing what I want ... He portrait SJs as mindless drones who have no idea what they want in life(because Ni is on 7th or 8th) and live to just listen to others orders ....
His ENFP video is also very weird .... 
His typing video is hilarious : "you can type anyone within 10 seconds with 100% accuracy just using my table"

Regarding original topic. I am not aware if i am mistyped. Whenever i attempt retyping i always come back to ISTJ


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

knifey said:


> If you can't summarize something then you don't understand it. Why would I take reading recommendations from somebody who doesn't understand the book they're recommending? lol...


Summarize what? You talk nonsense. I summarized that in conclusion. Dude doesn't know what he is talking about. You don't need summary, you need details and what I dislike is how quick some people are to disrespect what people are saying with "oh you must prove me". Jeez, I learned everything I know without doing such crap. Anyway, here you go:
*said that ISTJs are walking libraries* 
There's no such function responsible for that and it's only his limited assumption


*implied that Feeling functions aren't rational*
They are rational and feeling, that's how Jung described them. Rationale based on feeling or so. I know that introverted Feeling just feels selectively, bases judgement on inner processing.



*said that majority matters more to extraversion, not individual issues*
Extraverts perfectly fine work with small issues and even single people. They aren't dysfunctional. Jung's theory is just a frame of cognition, details don't matter as core things remain in any situation the same.


*says that Thinking is more beliefs rather than true*
Never ever. It's about drawing most logical conclusions, beliefs maybe be F stuff or something else completely.



*Te = surround of smart people*
Totally not needed, they can, but it's not rule and rarely happens. It's incorrect as there's no need to do that. False understanding of theory.


*Te must feel smart*
Te is not about feeling at all. It's exactly like Ti judges and finds truth. There's also not such thing as 'must' feel as people are wildly different from each other, even of same type. This can be linked to Feeling functions, but not always, sometimes that "feel" is about perceptions too, so it's hard to say.



*Trump isn't ESTP for him*
false, Trump has some real Fe, but isn't Fe dom or aux, ESTP is right, possibly ISTP


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Summarize what? You talk nonsense. I summarized that in conclusion. Dude doesn't know what he is talking about. You don't need summary, you need details and what I dislike is how quick some people are to disrespect what people are saying with "oh you must prove me".


You don't have to prove anything to me. There is a difference between proving something and showing you have some reason for what you say.... seriously, big difference.



> *implied that Feeling functions aren't rational*
> They are rational and feeling, that's how Jung described them. Rationale based on feeling or so. I know that introverted Feeling just feels selectively, bases judgement on inner processing.
> 
> 
> ...


all this proves to me is you don't understand what he means by what he says in the video. As a Ti I must "feel" like I'm evaluating all the information without bias and giving it as much consideration as it deserves. Are feelings involved? No. Is it true? Of course. at this point I think your biggest issue is with the english language.

Also just because you feel like something should happen, just because you are driven to do something, does not mean it happens or is likely to happen. When we are talking about personality type it's about what we feel driven to do, and not what we do. When he says Te is a library he's not saying that Te even has a lot of information, he's talking about how Te stores information or that they do store information. I have definitely seen this in every Te I know, they collect information and judge how smart they are by how much information they have accumulated. I judge how smart I am by my ability to figure something out, I would never accept something because the majority thinks it's true or somebody smarter than me thinks it's true. This is what the video says and I've never seen it to be false.

You still didn't really give a single example to back up anything you said, so it still seems like your opinions you "explained" are really still based in nothing.



> says that Thinking is more beliefs rather than true
> Never ever. It's about drawing most logical conclusions


 One does not negate the other.

You draw the most logical conclusion based on what you believe is most likely true. Ti does not do this, they figure it out until they know. This is what makes Te's "logical conclusion" a belief, because it's a guess. They have no power to actually discern truth, it's always a guess. Maybe they have enough information to make a guess that's extremely accurate and beyond question. Irrelevant, it's still a guess.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

knifey said:


> You don't have to prove anything to me. There is a difference between proving something and showing you have some reason for what you say.... seriously, big difference.


That's exactly the same.

Showing some reason is at some point semi-conscious effect of having proved something, at least reasonable enough to be believed into. Which is effectively proving, just without negative drama and is based on mutual acceptance.




knifey said:


> all this proves to me is you don't understand what he means by what he says in the video. As a Ti I must "feel" like I'm evaluating all the information without bias and giving it as much consideration as it deserves. Are feelings involved? No. Is it true? Of course.


Why do you have to "feel"? This doesn't make any sense. Ti is doing "global rationale" (it means just being rational in general sense, sorry my own made up term). From itself to itself. It is outside of known rationale (extraverted). It is subjective in thinking, but that doesn't make it wrong. It is right, but it doesn't extravert. It is essentially ignoring outer judgment information and does that judgment based on what makes sense to person. Fi user is also "global rationale", but how it does so is different. Unlike Ti, it by itself sees information and does selection of some things that one can feel or not feel. This is subjective and by itself isn't logical, but that doesn't make person instantly wrong. This selection of "what feels" is ordered inside and managed by "global rationale". So that 'feeler' is rather rational, ordered, consistent in what one feels. Ti is exactly the same, but it doesn't feel, it has to stay 'logical', but otherwise functions very similarly to Fi. Jungian 'feeling' is what one could expect, it's by itself far more rationalized, made to sound like it makes sense (it really does, poor wording here). Nowadays 'feeling' may mean something like happiness, love, horror or etc. Common understanding of 'feeling' is more emotional, soulish, mixed with beliefs, drama, personal stories and other things. Jung made theory from his almost 20 year experience with various patients, people, psychologist and he cared about 'hidden' or subconscious cognition, something that operates on level that can't be overly rationalized, we just work based on it. We just function due to it. Not sure if he intended that, but his theory is highly independent of how skillful person is in controlling himself, how skillful person is in being introvert, extravert or how smart person is. He didn't care if person was poor, rich, successful or total failure, he wanted to discover and share common operational elements of human cognition, which is highly independent of behaviour (but behaviour is highly dependent on cognition's products) and other already mentioned things. He first and foremost before typology like that saw most visible humanistic difference of introversion and extraversion, but later noticed that those two have their own types, which were hard at first to notice as those functions or elements were interconnected, mixed in people and were very variable, so he had difficulties, but later he dissected those as much as he could and we know 8 cognitive functions. Just that most people aren't 'pure' types, most of us are mixed. Minorities are either very clear dominating function people only (they dominant function is biggest part of their cognition, highly inbalanced) and very cognitively mixed people (people with their functions highly mixed, extremely balanced). Majority of us are in between those two extremes. Jung himself gave a start to function order or what today is known as function stack or model. He himself gave some details how it should look like, but he himself never really cared much about it and never made it as detailed as Harold Grant or Aušra Augustinavičiūtė did. Very likely he saw cognition as scattered, a bit wild and just didn't want to make not so precise speculations of 'string' type or 'serial type' models, which are something like that a>b>c. Neurologists now suggest that our brains are mostly similar to single core processor with very high parallelization, meaning that personality may be too "parallel" instead of "serial". Meaning that information is being processed not in series, but side by side in parallels. Model A for example is semi-parallel model. It states that we processes information unequally, but in parallel mode. So inbuilt psyche is unfair (serial in what is valued) and at the same time parallel in procession. This happens at unconscious level, only as Jung said favoured or 1st function is conscious and helping function (2nd) is semi-conscious. So our humanistic processor core has part of conscious controlling abilities to make processing unequal (prioritized). Also we must know that Jung said that main function is of highest importance and other functions are only good as they don't oppose main one and basically all functions are "helping" in order to maintain main function that defines a type being type. Main reason why we can't be totally fair or equal in cognitive functionality is that opposing attitudes will just fight with themselves and we as humans will be extremely conflicted inside to the point of humanistic dysfunction or being constantly damaged by our 'evenness', so we are precoded to be types, therefore something is already built in to have 'preference', which unlike popular definition isn't chosen by us and we have no control of it. It is just given. Reasons for the given are unknown to me, but I think it's just how genetic evolution made us to work in order to survive. This may suggest that we may be very different from animal cognitive functioning, but since we sorta understand that animals operate similarly to us and we came from animals, I think animals are similar to us, but have more basic cognition, thinking and other psychological functioning. Therefore potentially having cut down 'cognitive functions', which Jung wrote about. 


Are you satisfied now?

That video said almost nothing of such stuff and gave lots of details to suggest me that he only knowns typology on stereotypical level, mixed by some real stuff, which is in conclusion inaccurate, skewed.






knifey said:


> at this point I think your biggest issue is with the english language.


Think what you want, I just got exam results, I aced that exam, got perfect score of 100. Level B2. In practical scenarios I don't feel like having any biog problems apart from sometimes insufficient advanced vocabulary skills. I can speak and operate exactly the same with English as with my native language, but here's one thing missing. It's the feel, not that I don't English, but I just feel like it's "other", not native. 






knifey said:


> Also just because you feel like something should happen, just because you are driven to do something, does not mean it happens or is likely to happen. When we are talking about personality type it's about what we feel driven to do, and not what we do. When he says Te is a library he's not saying that Te even has a lot of information, he's talking about how Te stores information or that they do store information. I have definitely seen this in every Te I know, they collect information and judge how smart they are by how much information they have accumulated.


Not exactly like that, but...oh well...

He excluded ISTJ, meanwhile called INTJ mastermind. He said that ISTJ is walking library, which is highly wrong if associated with Si function, it may be Te as you say, but you say it's information and maybe judged. Ok, but if we move to how INTJ type was about future, it certainly becomes clear that he knows nothing and stereotypically judged Ni and Si. Come one, it was obvious and he certainly was barely able to explain all (maybe camera shy or slower type) what he mean, suggesting that he may have just swallowed that information and tried to 'enlighten' us. He may have been just a different type in how he explains information, but if I know next to nothing, I tend to be unclear, unspecific, stuttering in telling, repeating some things in general feeling emptiness of my mind, but when I know I just spill the beans, I keep talking, I know stuff, I just 'go into zone' of explaining stuff and my telling type then becomes very serial (cause and effect strings) in parallely happened or happening things. He didn't really look like he was very confident, knowledgeable. Also kept touching car knobs and stuff instead of trying to be on point. It felt a bit distant from viewer, maybe a bit distant even from himself. It was just too hard to watch that. Overall both content was disappointing and presentation too. That's low quality stuff. Doing just for doing it. No feeling, no soul, nothing, emptiness.




knifey said:


> I judge how smart I am by my ability to figure something out, I would never accept something because the majority thinks it's true or somebody smarter than me thinks it's true. This is what the video says and I've never seen it to be false.


I'm ISFP and I'm more with your 'way'. Sorry, but it's more thing of thinking abilities to distinguish something like that and therefore what you call as never to be false, you may have been calling something else as Ti and Te. This is major failure, which can be fixed by fitting state of mind and right attitude. Certainly not with rejection to suggestion, that's just cold and ignorant.




knifey said:


> You still didn't really give a single example to back up anything you said, so it still seems like your opinions you "explained" are really still based in nothing.


That's just because you don't see explanations, which are all over the place and I want people have that "inner desire" to break apart, investigate what other people mean to aknowledge message sent. This is a pretty great engine into road of understanding things by yourself and not being toxic, rejectful only to find world bad.





knifey said:


> You draw the most logical conclusion based on what you believe is most likely true. Ti does not do this, they figure it out until they know. This is what makes Te's "logical conclusion" a belief, because it's a guess. They have no power to actually discern truth, it's always a guess. Maybe they have enough information to make a guess that's extremely accurate and beyond question. Irrelevant, it's still a guess.


*facepalm*

You can only believe such things if you believe in some sort of existentialism, absolute of some things thing and have very personal philosophy that everything never ever can be logical. Otherwise this is a major misunderstanding on your side. You may believe that logic doesn't exist or that it's a guesswork or whatever, but then you just can't expect your theories, beliefs to work in general understanding and what was defined before you. You are effectively secluding yourself from everything, not by this, but bit by a bit, further and further away. It almost sounds like a death. I always found such things to be scary.


----------



## TITO (Mar 13, 2017)

INTJ and INTP.

INTJ: I'm a nerd, i like to analyze situations and people, create contingency plans, and i'm a little to immerse on my own thoughts sometimes (what makes me look detached from my physical environment). Collegues and family see me as this.

INTP: People with whom i interact intellectually see me as this. I frequently create my own theories about subjects, based on observation and guessing possibilities. I like to see how small things have power on the big picture (like in the butterfly effect).


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Usually mistype as INTP


----------



## Row (Apr 28, 2018)

When I first got introduced to mbti, I was typed as an INTP, because of the false stereotype that scientists are Ts. Quickly realzed I was an INFP when I went more in depth into mbti. People might confuse me for an ENFP sometimes as I try to be outgoing and social in most social settings, but that's just an effort I make.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

Probably INFJ and ISFP. My actions are mostly people-oriented and I try not to hurt anyone and my persona is very chameleon-like (pointed out by my ENxP friend), but I guess this is just an individual characteristic. INFPs are presented as idealists that are very concerned with the world in general. I don't consider myself one, mainly because I try to be as analytical (in relationships, in science and work I seem to be pretty uninterested) and impersonal as possible (Ni or even Ti?). My primary 'goal' seems to be to get beneath the human mind and figure out how it works and apply it to my writings and in my personal relationships (here goes Fi probably). Though my mood can suddenly change with meeting someone, I am very uncomfortable around people and I am afraid what I say may not be to their likings. Also when someone cries I try to be as supportive as I can but to be honest I don't know what to do and I feel lost. I am preoccupied with intepretating body language (Se/Ni?), which simply suggests ISFP. Hmm, seems reasonable. Then again I am very dreamy and tent to space of in the middle of the conversation because a sentence or a word provoked something in me and I start to create a vision or something like that. I am usually not dreaming of something out ot this world (magical creatures and stuff), but more practical stuff (what it might be 10 years later). So, to be honest I have no idea (maybe ISFP is not a bad guess after all), I have surely mistyped several times, and I don't know anything about my type. What confuses me is most of my favorite artists are mostly ISFP and INFJ, and the INFPs I usually admire and like very much, but not as much as the ISFPs and INFJs. MBTI, why u do this to me? (just rhymed).

Sorry for the long and probably inconsistent post, sleep depravity and tiredness have taken effect on me.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I've mistyped as a lot of things, but I ended up settling on INTP 9w1/6w5 for too long. Looking at extroversion vs introversion, I've been told by various people that I am "the stereotypical introvert." I score no higher than 15 of 100 on any I vs E tests, feel no desire to interact with others unless it's become habitual, lack expressiveness, and have a rather low threshold for stimulus. The thing that cued me into the fact that I was extroverted is that I have a crap ton of energy, am excessively energized by positive human interaction, and have been notified that I likely have a sensory disorder of some sort, hense the low stimulus threshold. Fi vs Ti was a hard one, as I'm pretty systems oriented. I mostly differentiated that one with the idea of low Te in the sense that my thought process isn't very linear and I've pretty much oriented my entire life and self esteem around meeting my goals and grades. For ENFP and INFP, I seem to have more access to my Te than my Si and even Fi, as I lack the INFP sentimentality and struggle to be subjective in the sense of understanding or caring about values and personal desires. Also I'm pretty emotionally flat.

As for enneagram, it's really funny how much I idealized peacefulness when I'm a lot more aggressive and self righteous in nature than I'll ever knowledge willingly. 6 vs 1 goes back to the fact that I literally couldn't type myself out of fear of being wrong and not finding that "perfect fix."


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Almost all of the types within the Se-Fe-Ni Gambit of cog functions. Worst mistype was thinking I'm an INFJ and then ENFJ. That was the one that most people saw in me the most before I got myself banned and got the opportunity to actually live my life outside of PerC which allowed me to come to new realization about myself outside of the echo chamber. I was pretty much all Fe when I was here first time around. But towards the end of my time here as my mental health improved, I had already stopped relating to the ENFJ's and was considering ENTP. That didn't last long either. 

Explanation? I picked the type that was closest to INFJ, but the extroverted version and ran with it. Then others just continued to validate it and pigeonholed me into that type so I never bothered to give other types a chance. 

Se-dominance was something I only considered _after_ I spent the last 4 years living without even thinking about typology and therefore recognized the patterns of behavior much more easily than I was seeing while I was experiencing tunnel-vision on this site around 2011-2012.


----------



## SgtMars (Sep 26, 2017)

Kind of different but I got mistyped as ENTJ when I was 13 because I answered the questions based on what I wanted to be rather than saying what I was actually like. I didn't act ENTJ at all though I just really wanted to be one. I remember saying that I was an ENTJ but also Introverted (which is stupid since that would make me an INTJ lmao). I always cringe when I remember that.


----------



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

I've never actually mistyped regarding MBTI because I self-typed myself as INFP rather easily. 

In tests I usually score as INFP but there are the odd ones that give me INTP and INFJ results (usually the dichotomies tests give me these results)


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I used to mistype as an INTP for awhile. This was before I understood the correct way to analyze my J/P preferences. I thought of myself as a lazy person for a time, but this was because I used to struggle with depression and lacked motivation. I also spend a great deal of time visualizing things before I commit to any activity, in order to fully grasp the entire process and whether or not I think it is worth my time and effort. Often, especially when my energy is low or I am depressed, I am not motivated to do very much and so I will get very little done.

But this does not really make me a P type, as whenever I am motivated to do anything I prefer to finish whatever I start, taking little pleasure in starting things, but great pleasure in accomplishment, as I can look back at the things I have done and feel like I am making progress and improving myself as a person. I actually do not enjoy starting new projects. I enjoy going back to whatever I have already started and chipping away at it because I feel invested and wouldn't want to have wasted my time.

I also hate disorganized people, or people who are unreliable. That is probably the most obnoxious thing in the universe to me. I like straight answers when I ask a question, the more blunt and direct, the better. I can't stand it when I get a "maybe this, maybe that" type of answer, especially when it seems like the person is just trying to be polite/look ethical, and thereby dodging a tough question.

And I especially dislike it when, right after I give a definite response to someone, or make a factual statement in a very absolute manner, some P type has to speak up and play devil's advocate and argue some semantic point with me because they think I'm being unfair to the issue by not considering other points of view. This is another way in which I eventually realized I am not a P type. I have absolutely no fucking tolerance for that shit.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

How the hell does someone mistype themselves with the same type multiple times? Repeatedly making the same mistake? Are you talking about getting results from online tests?


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> I used to mistype as an INTP for awhile. This was before I understood the correct way to analyze my J/P preferences. I thought of myself as a lazy person for a time, but this was because I used to struggle with depression and lacked motivation. I also spend a great deal of time visualizing things before I commit to any activity, in order to fully grasp the entire process and whether or not I think it is worth my time and effort. Often, especially when my energy is low or I am depressed, I am not motivated to do very much and so I will get very little done.


The funny thing: in Socionics, Ni dominants - Ni-Te and Ni-Fe - are both described as Ip temperament. INFJ is INFp, and INTJ is INTp.
INTP is INTj, or Ij temperament. In my experience, INTPs can be super organized, and INxJs physically disorganized.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Aiwass said:


> The funny thing: in Socionics, Ni dominants - Ni-Te and Ni-Fe - are both described as Ip temperament. INFJ is INFp, and INTJ is INTp.
> INTP is INTj, or Ij temperament. In my experience, INTPs can be super organized, and INxJs physically disorganized.


I'm an ILI in socionics.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> I'm an ILI in socionics.


I type as IEI in Socionics, which would be Ip temperament too. In many ways I feel more Ip than Ij, even though Ni-Fe is called INFJ in MBTI.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Aiwass said:


> I type as IEI in Socionics, which would be Ip temperament too. In many ways I feel more Ip than Ij, even though Ni-Fe is called INFJ in MBTI.


The J-P dichotomy in MBTI isn't the same. With introverts it represents the attitude of the auxiliary function, which would be the creative function in Socionics. It's also part of the reason I mistyped in MBTI before and got INTP, since I'm not very creative unless I'm motivated to be. Socionics has been far more accurate overall than MBTI in my experience, whenever I apply it to myself or others. I don't really care for Myers-Briggs interpretation of Jungian psychology, regardless of whatever empirical support they've come up with for the dichotomies over the years.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

On Briggs tests I used to score highly in INP. Nowadays, my scoring wavers rather balanced on S/N, T/F, J/P, which I assume is progressive for me. The only thing that doesn't seem to change is the high introversion; but, this might be more to do with anxiety/misanthropic issues (and that I haven't experience enough to determine whether I'm a shy extrovert or a typical introvert, in typology terms).

I'm not sure I take the types seriously enough to "believe" in mistypes, as the dynamic doesn't make much sense to me. I tend to just observe the situation at hand and think, "OK, I'm overly obsessed with the Ne of the story, or the Se" -- whatever -- and counter-act from there: "Remember the facts," "Remember your beliefs," "Remember their beliefs," etc. Maybe that's a more philosophical approach to the usage of the functions rather than a psychological one in order to not lose my senses, as it were, but it works for me.

I only type as INFJ today as it fits most with my current predicaments in life. I'm indifferent to whether others think I'm something else -- it has no value to me.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

LCracker said:


> People often mistype me as an asshole


Asshole.. Entp.. what's the difference? :wink:


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> Asshole.. Entp.. what's the difference? :wink:


Wow. I thought ISFJ's were meant to be sweet and kind. :friendly_wink:


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm, I've been repeatedly mistyped for INTP, ENFP, and INFP... yeah, because my E/I and T/F preference is really borderline.

I can say with confidence that my Fe and Fi is really developed because I'm really empathetic, and I'm self-assured. My Te and Ti as well. The only thing that's not so developed is my Se and Si, which is, yeah, I'm very much an intuitive in this sense. In tests, I tend to answer the more humanistic answer than the logical practical one for T/F preference but that's because I prioritise other people's well-being than me being right. Then I learned that the true definition of T/F is making decisions based on logic (thinking) or by gut feeling/emotion (feeling). So I'm a T, even if I'm very understanding and compassionate.

The E/I distinction is even more meaningless for me. I like being with others but I like being with myself too. I do crave quiet time for myself but I also like being with friends, with huge groups, so I'm not an introvert, but also not that much of an extrovert. So. Yeah. For what it's worth.


----------

